# Wilcom Settings for Tajima Colour Settings



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All, Im digitizing a logo for a friend who will sew it out on a tajima machine. When I save as a dst on my zsk machine the machine stops when there is a colour change.

Do I need to alter any settings in Wilcom so the machine automatically changes the colour?

Hope this makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

i've had this problem too. anytime i have any project done by a digitizer in .DST to convert to .PES. i always just change the threading color then save .PES.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

If you are working in Wilcom and when finished you save as a DST file, it will be fine in a Tajima machine. The color changes will be color changes.

You should always keep your files as native EMB for editing. Only save as the machine format when done.

With a ZSK file you have different settings and have to set the needle number in the file but those setting are available in Wilcom Machine Format Values. I think there are several different ZSK formats also.

In Wilcom you can go to the "Machine" menu, "Select Machine Format" and from there you can select your machine type and view the "Values" and options.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Liberty, I do keep all the files as emb files.

I also know about the machine values settings for my zsk, im on the ZSK 2 Settings.

My worry was when I use a dst file in my ZSK machine the machine stops for every colour change, I didnt want to send him the dst file and the machine stop for every colour change. 

He works at a massive company that personalise all the european and international football shirts ranging from Manchester United to Barcelona and many more.

If they like the file I have made I might get a lot of work digitizing from them so want this to be perfect. 

He has now told me then can use a dsz file in the machine so now I dont have to worry.

Thanks


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm sure your DST file would be fine but if you would like someone to double check it, feel free to send it over and I will load it into one of the tajimas to make sure the color changes are correct.

What you are experiencing is normal, the ZSK's are looking for specific color change instructions that don't exist in a DST file.

Sounds like an awesome potential account, congratulations and best of luck...


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Liberty, I have attached the dst file.

Many Thanks


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

philipfirth83 said:


> Hi Liberty, I have attached the dst file.
> 
> Many Thanks


Sorry this is the wrong file but for testing the colours it will be fine.

Thanks


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Liberty said:


> If you are working in Wilcom and when finished you save as a DST file, it will be fine in a Tajima machine. The color changes will be color changes.
> 
> You should always keep your files as native EMB for editing. Only save as the machine format when done.
> 
> ...


Yes, i agree with Mark. If you use DST to save as PES, the format have changed.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that DST at all. The color changes are right. Nicely done design too!

One tip I would add, when you are finished with a design, always go to the "Stitch: Small Stitches" menu and filter out small stitches. I always filter anything shorter than .5mm. I even change my default setting in Wilcom to .5mm, their default of .3 is just not enough. Short stitches are the number one cause of thread breaks and skipped stitches.

When I did that to your design it took out over 500 stitches and when I looked closely it was mostly the backstitches in the first tatami fill of the circle. Since that fill is going to have the edges covered by the overlapping ares there's no reason to use that particular backstitch. Is only adds extra stitches plus it makes for an area where the fills overlap that you can have too many stitches on top of each other and that is a prime source of threadbreaks.

Just a friendly observation, the design is nice, I especially liked the stars and the way you did the rope effect around the edge. 

And there is no issue with color changes in your DST files...



philipfirth83 said:


> Hi Liberty, I have attached the dst file.
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Liberty, Thanks for your nice comments on the design and for testing it for me.

I do remove the small stitches and the setting is 0.3mm, Will try it on the .5mm setting in future.

Took me a while to do the rope effect but putting the effort in is worth it when stitched out, im not doing bad at digitizing considering im self taught. Not had a single lesson. Still learning tho.

Many Thanks


----------

